# منزل وغرفة القديسة ام عبد السيد ( اردينا )



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

* منزل وغرفة القديسة ام عبد السيد** ( ** اردينا )*

منقول





المنزل ريفى بسيط جدا يغلب عليه الطابع القروى 
يبدو انه تم تجديده حديثا من الخارج 
اما من الداخل كما هو معظمه مبنى من الطوب اللبن وتنتشر به عشش الحمام 
الدور الارضى به غرفة القديسة ام الغلابة حيث كانت تعيش وتنام وتصلى
يستطيع الزائر الدخول الى الغرفة من باب صغير جدا كأبواب المغائر
الغرفة ذات باب خشبى متهالك جدا ابعادها حوالى متر ونصف فى مترين 
تحتوى على طاقتين صغيرتين احدهما بها بعض الرمال والايقونات
والاخرى بها الادوات التى كانت تستعملها القديسة ام الغلابة كاناء الطهى وخلافه
اناء الطهى هذا دائما مملوء بالماء حيث يحكى ابن القديسة المدعو حنا ويقول :
+ اذا كان مذاق الماء حلو فى فمه فان طلبته ستتحقق بشفاعة القديسة ام الغلابة..
+ اذا كان مذاق الماء مرا فى فمه فان طلبته لن تتحقق .
+ اذا كان مذاق الماء زيتيا ( اى يحس الشارب بطعم الزيت فى الماء ) فان طلبته لن تتحقق الان ولكن بعد فترة .
ان كل من له طلبة ويشرب من هذا الماء متشفعا بالقديسة ام الغلابة لتحقيق طلبته






















" حنا " ابن القديسة اردينا " ام الغلابة " يروى لأفراد الرحلة حياة ومعجزات القديسة





















​


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بركه كبيره اوى 

شكرااا اخى النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (9 أكتوبر 2011)

_بركه صلواتها تكون مع جميعنا امين .... شكرا على الموضوع الرائع الله يبارك حياتك_


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> بركه كبيره اوى
> 
> شكرااا اخى النهيسى
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


*شكرا جداااا أختنا الغاليه
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _بركه صلواتها تكون مع جميعنا امين .... شكرا على الموضوع الرائع الله يبارك حياتك_


*شكرا أخى عاطف ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*قديسه بركه لينا عاشت زى الملايكه​​* *موضوع وشخصيه رااااااااائعين​​* *ربنا يباركك دايما استاذى النهيسى​​* *وتمتعنا دايما بقصص قديسينا الابرار​​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا كنت سمعت عنها من كام سنه 
اكيد بركه كبيره 
 ميرررسى استاذى الغالى
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ام الغلابة وهى ام عبد السيد وهى ايضا السيدة اردينا مليكة وقد ولدت بالصعيد ببلدة اسمهاالكوامل بمحافظة سوهاج من اسرة غنية وكان والدها يعمل فى اعمال السحر والشعوزة وكانت اسرة غنية وبالرغم من غناها  كانت تعيش على القليل لانها تعتبر رزق والدها حرام وقد كبرت وتزوجت من رجل لايعرف اى شىء عن اللة وبعيد عن الرب يسوع تماما وكان دائما يعزبها لاجل ايمانها الشديد بالرب يسوع وخدمتها للرب ولكنها بالرغم من ذلك لم تتوقف عن الخدمة او الصلاة يوما برغم كل التعذيب والاهانت ولكنها صبرت لاجل محبتها فى الرب يسوع وكانت تخدم الفقراء والمحتاجين داخل او خارج بلدتها وكان الرب دائما معها ويعزيها وقد سميت بهذا الاسم بام الغلابة لانها كانت تخدم الغلابة والفقراء بشدة وكانت تذهب الى دير ابو مقار وكانت عندما تصل الى هناك تدق لها الاجراس وكانو يفرحون جدا بمجيئها وكانو يعتبروا زيارة ام الغلابة لهذا الدير زيارة هامة جدا وكانت تجلس مع الرهبان وتحكى لهم عن السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء والقديسين الذين رائتهم رؤية شخصية وكان ايضاعندها موهبة الشفافية وكانت تجذب الناس للايمان وحكت ام الغلابة عن رؤيتها للسيد المسيح وقالت انة جميل المنظر وشعرة اصفر ومن حولة نور بهى وشديد جدا وفى اخر ايامها قد رقدت على فراشها مدة حوالى شهر وبدون اى مرض او تعب وبعدها قد انتقلت بسلام الى الفردوس عام 1993ميلادية بركتها تكون معنا كلنا امين*


----------



## sparrow (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شفاعتها معانا


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *قديسه بركه لينا عاشت زى الملايكه​​* *موضوع وشخصيه رااااااااائعين​​* *ربنا يباركك دايما استاذى النهيسى​​* *وتمتعنا دايما بقصص قديسينا الابرار​​*


شكرا جداااا
للمرور الغالى
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ام الغلابة وهى ام عبد السيد وهى ايضا السيدة اردينا مليكة وقد ولدت بالصعيد ببلدة اسمهاالكوامل بمحافظة سوهاج من اسرة غنية وكان والدها يعمل فى اعمال السحر والشعوزة وكانت اسرة غنية وبالرغم من غناها  كانت تعيش على القليل لانها تعتبر رزق والدها حرام وقد كبرت وتزوجت من رجل لايعرف اى شىء عن اللة وبعيد عن الرب يسوع تماما وكان دائما يعزبها لاجل ايمانها الشديد بالرب يسوع وخدمتها للرب ولكنها بالرغم من ذلك لم تتوقف عن الخدمة او الصلاة يوما برغم كل التعذيب والاهانت ولكنها صبرت لاجل محبتها فى الرب يسوع وكانت تخدم الفقراء والمحتاجين داخل او خارج بلدتها وكان الرب دائما معها ويعزيها وقد سميت بهذا الاسم بام الغلابة لانها كانت تخدم الغلابة والفقراء بشدة وكانت تذهب الى دير ابو مقار وكانت عندما تصل الى هناك تدق لها الاجراس وكانو يفرحون جدا بمجيئها وكانو يعتبروا زيارة ام الغلابة لهذا الدير زيارة هامة جدا وكانت تجلس مع الرهبان وتحكى لهم عن السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء والقديسين الذين رائتهم رؤية شخصية وكان ايضاعندها موهبة الشفافية وكانت تجذب الناس للايمان وحكت ام الغلابة عن رؤيتها للسيد المسيح وقالت انة جميل المنظر وشعرة اصفر ومن حولة نور بهى وشديد جدا وفى اخر ايامها قد رقدت على فراشها مدة حوالى شهر وبدون اى مرض او تعب وبعدها قد انتقلت بسلام الى الفردوس عام 1993ميلادية بركتها تكون معنا كلنا امين*


شكرا جدا جدا للأضافه الجميله
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> شفاعتها معانا


آمين آمين آمين
شكرا جدااا جداااا​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## سندريلا 2011 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

صلواتها معنا امين


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> صلواتها معنا امين


آميــن
شكراا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك  ​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جميله اوي في طبيعتها البسيطه باين اوي في بيتها البسيط فعلا ربنا بيحب البسطاء اذكرينا يا ام الغلابه امام عرش النعمه  واطلبي عن مصر بالبركه والسلام ​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

هاني أبن الملك قال:


> جميله اوي في طبيعتها البسيطه باين اوي في بيتها البسيط فعلا ربنا بيحب البسطاء اذكرينا يا ام الغلابه امام عرش النعمه  واطلبي عن مصر بالبركه والسلام ​


كلامك جميل جدا
شكرااا
الرب معكم​


----------

